# Walmart(Equate) brand "Ensure/Boost" issue



## LuKiFeR

I dont know if any of you read my post recently , but ive been sick for almost 2wks now. I have nooooo clue whats wrong. Basically, the feeling u have when youre ready to throw up....thats how i feel 24/7 ...for almost 2wks. i lost LOTS of weight because i can not eat. when i do.. :-Q   so..  i try to drink as much as i can and nibble on stuff. AAAAAnyway...i bought a cpl cases(6ers) of Equate brand "nutritional shakes". to try and get what i need without having to shove food down..but its generic Ensure or Boost. I got the "PLUS" in chocolate. The PLUS has more protein and whatever.
  So...i read nutritional label and ingredients ,and the last ingredient is CARRAGEENAN. I looked it up on Wiki...and its seaweed. Wikipedia also has tabs toward bottom of additional info on that word. One was Health Concerns.
heres what a little part said.....

 Degraded carrageenan, or poligeenan, is routinely used by scientists to induce inflammation, in order to test anti-inflammation drugs on laboratory animals.


Its used in food..mostly dairy..as a thickener.
but...
Its causes inflamation. So if someone has issues with inflamation....

READ THE INGREDIENTS!!!


----------



## chrisr116

Wow, who would have thought they put that crap in a protein shake.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Maybe Sam Walton died from his own crap. Next time im in one im grabbing a equate and asking pharmacist what carragennan is
.I know cheap ass frozen foods like pizza lasagna and that uses carragenan cause they make fake cheese with it.always thot the gut ache was the papst..good catch Lukifer. Get well bro.ib


----------



## wonton

Eating Raw Ginger is great for upset stomachs - 2-3 slices nothing crazy


----------



## LuKiFeR

wonton said:


> Eating Raw Ginger is great for upset stomachs - 2-3 slices nothing crazy




yup.

gram always said warm ginger ale ...shakin to get carbonation out.

but i went to E.R and Dr gave me a script for Zofran which u disolve on your tongue. worked...plus taste good. lol


----------



## Noswttea4u

You're eating more Carrageenan than you think; is typically in chocolate milk, soy milk, coconut milk, cottage cheese, sour cream, ice cream and yogurt. Many dairy products have this; including muscle milk. 

Wal-Mart is not the devil for adding an ingredient many other companies do as well.


----------



## turbobusa

Nice big bowl of menudo gets a bad gut feeling better. SAounds strange but 
for me it works. T


----------



## chrisr116

How have you been feeling, Lukifer?  Any better..


----------



## LuKiFeR

chrisr116 said:


> How have you been feeling, Lukifer?  Any better..



yea buddy..thanks!!

i got bloodwork and they hooked me up to a heart monitor. blood wrk was good...heart was too..other than high rate(123) so they gave me ativan to slow that dwn. didint find out what it was though.
 a friend of mine that lives a block away....had the same thing except they admitted him and did tests and scans. it should he had swelling around his heart and high liver enzymes. so makes me wonder if i should get second opinion.
hes a juicer also btw. lol

but thnx for askin


----------



## chrisr116

LuKiFeR said:


> yea buddy..thanks!!
> 
> i got bloodwork and they hooked me up to a heart monitor. blood wrk was good...heart was too..other than high rate(123) so they gave me ativan to slow that dwn. didint find out what it was though.
> a friend of mine that lives a block away....had the same thing except they admitted him and did tests and scans. it should he had swelling around his heart and high liver enzymes. so makes me wonder if i should get second opinion.
> hes a juicer also btw. lol
> 
> but thnx for askin



I'm glad your doing better.  Take care of yourself. I enjoy seeing all your posts on the boards.


----------

